# fort pickens



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

when does the sheephead run begin any info:whistling:


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Think it already has started.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Shoulder to shoulder, short people in the front tall in the back. Best to wear a cup.


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Didn't know there was a sheepshead run...... I do know there on the pilings and will be spawning on the sandbars in a month or so.


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

Reason why called it the sheephead run was when they start spawning around the peir have to run in get a spot


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol you can have my spot if you want them that bad...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

There's a couple fine sized ones on the beach pier. I suggest using light leader and small weight and hooks.... They're spooky. But like I said a couple FINE ones are out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

thanks alot


----------

